# Hey Jude (Beatles)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey Jude (Beatles)

Composer: John Lennon (1940 - 1980) and Paul McCartney (b. 1942)
Arranger: Ming Huang

"Hey Jude" is a song by the English rock band the Beatles that was released as a non-album single in August 1968. It was written by Paul McCartney and credited to the Lennon–McCartney partnership. The song begins with McCartney singing lead vocals and playing the piano. The patterns he plays are based on three chords: F, C and B♭ (I, V and IV). The main chord progression is "flipped on its head", in Hertsgaard's words, for the coda, since the C chord is replaced by E♭.

In 2013, Billboard magazine named it the 10th "biggest" song of all time in terms of chart success. McCartney sang the song in the closing moments of the opening ceremony of the 2012 Summer Olympics hosted in London. 

I did the arrangement and sight-read the music sheet from a computer monitor. 

Lyrics: 

Hey Jude, don't make it bad.
Take a sad song and make it better.
Remember to let her into your heart,
Then you can start to make it better.
Hey Jude, don't be afraid.
You were made to go out and get her.
The minute you let her under your skin,
Then you begin to make it better.
And anytime you feel the pain, hey Jude, refrain,
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders.
For well you know that it's a fool who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder.
Hey Jude, don't let me down.
You have found her, now go and get her.
Remember to let her into your heart,
Then you can start to make it better.
So let it out and let it in, hey Jude, begin,
You're waiting for someone to perform with.
And don't you know that it's just you, hey Jude, you'll do,
The movement you need is on your shoulder.
Hey Jude, don't make it bad.
Take a sad song and make it better.
Remember to let her under your skin,
Then you'll begin to make it
Better better better better better better, oh.
Na na na nananana, nannana, hey Jude...
(repeat X number of times, fade)


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Very well done! I enjoyed listening to that. Thank you!


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice
and reading the music
incredible


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks Percy and Duntov, Toru Takemitsu did a more complex arrangement and many famous guitarists recorded that. However, I did the simplified arrangement to have better access to guitarists at all levels. Glad to see you enjoy it.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice work Ming! sounds great


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks dgreen, I am glad that you like the arrangement


----------

